# محمولون على أجنحة النسور



## ++Narawas++ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

* بقلم: د. ف.







عندما  تقرر أم النسور أنه قد جاء الوقت الذي يجب أن تتعلّم فراخها فيه الطيران،  فإنها تدفعهم خارج العش! ويجعل هذا فراخ النسور الصغار تسقط إلى الأرض وهي  ترفرف بأجنحتها،  محاولة بلا جدوى أن تطير. ولكن الطائر الصغير لم يطر أبداً من قبل، فعضلات  النسر الصغير ليست على قوة كافية فلم تنمُ أجنحتها بالشكل الكافي للطيران.  

ويبدو أن النسر الصغير سيصطدم بالأرض ويُقتل، ولعل النسر الصغير يفكر: "لا رجاء لي، ليس هناك من ينقذني، فلابد أنني سأموت!"

هل النسر الأم قاسية إلى هذا الحد على فراخها الصغار؟ هل هي تحاول قتل صغارها قبل أن تكون لهم الفرصة للاستمتاع ببهجة الطيران؟

كلا البتة! لقد وضع الله في فكر النسر الأم الغريزة الطبيعية،  كيف تعلم صغارها الطيران. فعندما تدفع النسر الأم بصغارها إلى خارج العش،  فإنها تلاحظ بكل انتباه كل حركة من حركات فرخها الصغير الذي يتعلم الطيران.  فإذا كان النسر الصغير لا يستطيع أن يرفرف بأجنحته بما يكفي لطيرانه، تقفز  الأم من العش وبسرعة تطير نحوه، وتضع نفسها أسفل الفرخ المجاهد، وتفرد أجنحتها الكبيرة وتلتقط فرخها الغالي على جناحها المبسوط، ثم تنزلق الأم النسر إلى الأمام مع صغيرها راكباً في أمان على جناحها. 

هذه  صورة جميلة عن كيف يعتني الله بشعبه وينجيهم. فبناءً على ما جاء بالكتاب  المقدس، في مناسبتين مختلفتين. قال موسى للشعب إن الله: "حملكم على أجنحة  النسور" (سفر الخروج 19: 4 و تثنية 32: 11). فما معنى ذلك؟ 

لقد أنقذ الله شعبه من العبودية في بلاد أجنبية تعبد الأوثان. وسار عباد الله العلي عدة شهور في برية جرداء، يتعرضون لصعاب بالغة. وغالبية مشكلاتهم حدثت بسبب خطاياهم، وتمردهم وعصيانهم لله. وكانوا يصرخون في بعض الأوقات: "لا رجاء لنا، ليس هناك من ينقذنا. فبالتأكيد سنموت!"

بالرغم  من خطيتهم وعصيانهم، أنقذهم الله من كل مشكلاتهم ومن كل أعدائهم. وقال لهم  الله عن طريق النبي موسى، أن بقاءهم أحياء إنما هو نتيجة رحمة الله فقط،  فبدون رحمته، كانوا قد ماتوا في البرية. ومثل النسر الأم التي تنقضّ هابطة لتنقذ صغارها بحملهم على جناحها المبسوط، هكذا الله يسرع إلى إنقاذ الذين يدعونه من قلب مخلص. 

وكانت  رسالة الله عن طريق النبي موسى تحتوي على هذه العبارة الهامة: "حملتكم على  أجنحة النسور وجئت بكم إليَّ" (التوراة، الخروج 4:19). 

لم  يأت الله بشعبه إلى مكان الآمان فحسب، بل جاء بهم إلى نفسه! فهذه العبارة  العجيبة في الكتاب المقدس تدل على رغبة قلب الله في القرب من شعبه. فرغم  خطايانا، يهتم الله بنا إلى هذا الحد، حتى جعل لنا طريقاً للاقتراب منه، فنستطيع أن نختبر غفران الخطايا، والقرب من الله عن طريق عيسى المسيح وحده. ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2012)

درس تربوى عظيم


----------

